# 88 15hp Evinrude motor mount problem



## erictetterton (Jul 29, 2013)

Model E15RCCS

Got this motor the other day on craigslist for $450 and it runs flawlessly. When I put it on my boat I noticed there was about 1/2" of play when rocking the motor front to back. After researching on the net, I came to the conclusion that the motor mount is broken. I have read how big of a job it is to replace because u have to take the power head off. I'm wondering if I should fix it or can I keep on running the motor without messing up anything? Here's a couple pics before and after the makeover


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 29, 2013)

It is normal to have a little play in motor even when in lock down position. I am not sure if you are talking about powerhead mounts though? Can you be more specific as to where the play is at and what mounts you are thinking on replacing, are we talking about the lower lateral mounts on the midsection.......upper mounts?


----------



## erictetterton (Jul 29, 2013)

I think its the upper mounts. There is a rubber groment in that area and it the play goes in and out of the rubber groment. Its kinda hard to explain but I hope u get the picture


----------



## erictetterton (Jul 29, 2013)

I actually I think its right in this area.


----------



## erictetterton (Jul 29, 2013)

it rocks back and forth through this rubber groment.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 30, 2013)

you may just need new grommets......and as said before there will be a little bit of forward/backwards movement even when all is sound and in good shape.


----------



## erictetterton (Jul 31, 2013)

Great thanks. Makes me feel better now


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I'm almost certain my motor mount is broken. My motor will no longer shift into reverse. Which parts do I need to replace on the boats.net diagram for my motor 88 model 15hp evinride E15RCCS


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 19, 2013)

My advice is to take it apart first before you order anything. And I am speaking from experience on this. You will likely find or possibly break other little parts in the process due to the motors age. So take it all apart and make a list when you get all the way in. This is not a super easy fix if I remember correct because the powerhead may have to be removed also which means new powehead to exhaust gasket at minimum in that case.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 19, 2013)

That makes sense, thanks. One of the mods sent me the repair manual for my motor. Hopefully that'll be all I need to tackle this job


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't be scared off by powerhead removal, it sounds hard but it really isn't that bad. the toughest thing is usually breaking the gasket to exhaust loose as it can really be stuck together after 20 plus years. There are tricks to do this and when you get to it we will all help you. As long as you are in fair physical condition the powerhead on a 15hp can be lifted straight up and off with no lift or chain fall.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 19, 2013)

yea its very intimidating when dealing with taking off a powerhead, especially when the largest job ive done is a impeller and powerpack exchange. I will definitely use y'alls help if needed. wish me luck


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2013)

I have one in the shop right now with the same issue. Failed upper motor mount. Same symptoms.
Pull the powerhead, replace the mount, and while you are there go with new water tube grommet or grommets as they are always in need of replacement.
Good time to change out the fuel lines as well as routing them will be easy.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326649#p326649 said:


> erictetterton » Yesterday, 18:25[/url]"]yea its very intimidating when dealing with taking off a powerhead, especially when the largest job ive done is a impeller and powerpack exchange. I will definitely use y'alls help if needed. wish me luck


Up until a couple of years ago, I was in the same situation as you, not having done much more than pulling coils or carbs off of an outboard. Then I acquired this motor.






A few days later, it wasn't much more than a pile of parts laying in the floor.






I replaced the parts it needed, cleaned and painted assorted pieces, and began the reassembly. Now it looks like this and runs like new. 










The worst part of the whole job was dealing with the anxiety of whether I could do the job or not. I found that for me, it helps if you take lots of pics at different stages of disassembly to use as a reference during the assembly.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful job on the merc. I'm very anxious about getting started. I'm just gonna take a bunch of pictures and use a bolt bucket. I pray no bolts break off when disassembling


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326709#p326709 said:


> Pappy » Today, 10:43[/url]"]I have one in the shop right now with the same issue. Failed upper motor mount. Same symptoms.
> Pull the powerhead, replace the mount, and while you are there go with new water tube grommet or grommets as they are always in need of replacement.
> Good time to change out the fuel lines as well as routing them will be easy.



just curious as to how much the shop estimated the repair at?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2013)

Would probably be no more than two hours tops and that would include replacing the grommets and fuel lines while there. 
If your engine is a salt water engine then the grommets are a must. Good news is that they will or should not take more than a few more minutes.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just a heads up........just because pappy can do it in 2 hours do not get frustrated if it takes you 4 or more :lol: Pappy is no novice so his time estimate is going to be less than what it will likely take you. Take your time and get it right the first time. And the advice on replacing grommets and other parts while in there is very good advice.

I am not a black motor fan but very nice work on that 200 JMichael =D>


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2013)

Just an update...I checked the flat rate manual today and it calls for 3 hours.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a few minutes to work on the motor today so I started by taking the lower unit off. The shift linkage wasnt connected so that's why it wasn't shifting into reverse. There is still a lot of play in the motor so I'm going to remove the power head and replace the upper motor mount. I'm going to take my time and hopefully enjoy my first big motor project


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2013)

Pay attention to what I told you about the water tube grommets. Do not do this job without replacing them.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327056#p327056 said:


> Pappy » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]Pay attention to what I told you about the water tube grommets. Do not do this job without replacing them.



yes sir I am planning on it. There are two correct? One upper and 1 lower that goes into the water pump housing


----------



## Charger25 (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326761#p326761 said:


> erictetterton » 20 Aug 2013, 20:30[/url]"]Beautiful job on the merc. I'm very anxious about getting started. I'm just gonna take a bunch of pictures and use a bolt bucket. I pray no bolts break off when disassembling




When disassembling any motor I highly recommend that you "bag and tag " all bolts and any pieces you remove. Zip loc bags are great for this,esp. the freezer bags with the white spot where ya can write on it. It will help when putting it all back together. Trust me on this, and by all means take tons of pics Good luck !


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^^^what charger said times 2, ziplock bags work way better than a bolt bucket unless you have done this before or know your way around your outboard very well. Bag and tag....can't go wrong


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327061#p327061 said:


> erictetterton » Today, 17:09[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327056#p327056 said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 23, 2013)

Well after class today I connected the shift linkage back and diceded to fire it up and see how it performs with the broken motor mount. There was still about 1/2"+ forward to back play, but the motor ran and shifted flawlessly. I think I'm going to save the $160 to fix the upper mounts until it gives me trouble. Will it harm the motor if I continue to run it with broken mounts?


----------



## Charger25 (Aug 26, 2013)

Running an engine with broken or questionable motor mounts? [-X Well, I'd hate to see this happen to you 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bill+dance+trolling+motor+blooper&view=detail&mid=3FFFE028D7B6E97B789A3FFFE028D7B6E97B789A&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## jethro (Aug 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327395#p327395 said:


> Charger25 » 26 Aug 2013, 07:47[/url]"]Running an engine with broken or questionable motor mounts? [-X Well, I'd hate to see this happen to you
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bill+dance+trolling+motor+blooper&view=detail&mid=3FFFE028D7B6E97B789A3FFFE028D7B6E97B789A&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR




LOL! Thank you for that link! Funny stuff to watch, but yes, not funny to have happen to you!

I have the same engine, different year on my jon boat and taken care of correctly it will last you quite literally forever. Do the work now, it will be worth it.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

I just pulled the power head off a '55 Johnson RDE-17. What I found to be invaluable was a manual impact driver. I tried all sorts of things to get the mounting bolts to move (pb blaster, heat, etc), but it wasn't until I used the impact that I got the bolts out.

I picked up this one.... https://www.harborfreight.com/impact-screwdriver-set-with-case-37530.html


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 31, 2013)

well i pulled the powerhead last night and it wasnt that hard of a job at all. I did extensive research on how to do it beforehand and to be quite honest, it was a simple job. all these people on the internet that say its such a hard job are just scaring people from tackling the job on their own. It took me maybe an hour to pull the powerhead off and expose the motor mounts. The mounts were definitely worn, but they were nowhere near failing. Boats.net wanted $68 a piece for the upper motor mounts and theres two of them, so i decided to be creative and make my own. I went to advance auto and got some shock absorber bushings made of hard rubber and trimmed them to fit inside the existing mounts. I tightened everything up and its solid as a rock. Theres no play whatsoever now in the mounts and it should last another 25 years. I am waiting for my new gasket seal and water tube grommets to come in and i'll have everything back together by next weekend. Thanks for all the help


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 31, 2013)

oh and the project cost me a grand total of $40. It was quite fun working on the evinrude. they are very simple motors


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 31, 2013)

Make sure you re-seal the lower crankcase head also with some silicone rubber when you put it back together


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 31, 2013)

so after i put the exhaust housing gasket on, put silicone rubber on it also?


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 31, 2013)

No not on the gasket.....or either surface the gasket will touch. I am talking about part #11 in this diagram https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1988/J15RLCCS/CRANKSHAFT%20%26%20PISTON/parts.html
You apply the silicone rubber at the taper (bottom of pic) where the shaft narrows. The step down in the shaft may be a better way to describe it


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 31, 2013)

okay i understand now, thanks for the parts reference


----------

